# replacing siding behind meter



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

I need to replace the siding behind my electric meter. The conduit doesn't go through the piece I want to remove. The meter just has 4 screws attached to it. I feel comfortable with electricity, but I'm guessing I will have to call my utility company. Is this something a person can do without contacting the utility company? How much do they charge for this type of thing?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I had my service buried, at that time I had them mount the meter on plywood even with the side of the case painted white. I can now side up to the meter without a disconnect

I was having a sub-panel I ran to my pool cabana inspected
The electrical inspector noticed that I would be residing & commented that I would need to pull an electric permit since the meter was there. I pointed out the plywood- which blended in w/house, he said in that case I would not need a permit

Could differ by area


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, you do need to contact your power utility (POCO) and have them disconnect, and re-mount the meter for you.
You will probably need the permit too, as mentioned.

FW


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

bluefitness said:


> I feel comfortable with electricity, but I'm guessing I will have to call my utility company. Is this something a person can do without contacting the utility company? How much do they charge for this type of thing?


Your best bet would be to contact the utility and ask them. The cost would be minimal if there is one at all. Just let them know and they should come out and open it up and unmount it. It is highly unlikely that you need a permit. 

They really don't like it when you snip their seal and mess with their stuff, even if you own the box...Not to mention the unfused conductors and live terminals inside.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

around here in north jersey the power company comes out for free to pull the meter pan
no permit here to pull the screws out


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

bluefitness said:


> I need to replace the siding behind my electric meter. The conduit doesn't go through the piece I want to remove. The meter just has 4 screws attached to it. I feel comfortable with electricity, but I'm guessing I will have to call my utility company. Is this something a person can do without contacting the utility company? How much do they charge for this type of thing?


Call the powerco. It would be a horrible idea to try this yourself with the power on. The butt splices need to be pulled at the mast head or at the pole before the box is pulled and remounted.
Jamied


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i had meters pulled by the power company quite a few times and they never disconnected the service i saw how they do it but I'm not posting it on here


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

here the power company will only unlock the meter, then you must get hold of a licensed electrician. the power company will only work on the service from street pole to point of attachment.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

here the meter belongs to the power company


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I am sure it will look much better with the siding behind it, but. Why not just trim out the siding and butt it up. They make special channel for this and it looks very good. If it's only appearance, then do what you like.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

thats certainly an option


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

It is rough sawn plywood siding. It is in pretty bad shape, so I need to replace the sheet. How long will the utility worker wait for? Do you just have to schedule them to come back after the siding is in place?


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

bluefitness said:


> It is rough sawn plywood siding. It is in pretty bad shape, so I need to replace the sheet. How long will the utility worker wait for? Do you just have to schedule them to come back after the siding is in place?


You just call them back, there is always someone on call and they come pretty quick.
Jamie


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are going to have the power off, I'd put a piece of plywood behind it to avoid any future siding issues


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i dont like ply in that position water gets in the end grain and it eventually rots .better off using solid pvc block or they do make a vinyl block







with a built in j channel for meter pans


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> i dont like ply in that position water gets in the end grain and it eventually rots .better off using solid pvc block or they do make a vinyl block
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where can I purchase a meter block? Alos, will I have any trouble painting a pvc block?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My plywood is even with the meter base
It doesn't extend any further then the meter base
All sides are sealed against weather & has flashing on the top
The sides are mostly blocked by siding, and sealed with caulking


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

bluefitness said:


> Where can I purchase a meter block? Alos, will I have any trouble painting a pvc block?


Ask for Arlington Industries products.


----------



## bluefitness (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm eventually going to put hardi plank on the house. This will be another 8 to 10 years from now. It will only be plywood type siding for now (T1-11). I was just trying to plan ahead with the meter block. I'm hoping to find a block with no nailing/fastener tabs on it and nail directly through the plastic. I guess I can always cut them off.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

You stated "the meter just has 4 screws attached to it". Without opening the meter can, how do you know this? OR is it an older meter can that has the two lugs mounted on top and two on bottom to attach to the dwelling? :wink: IF SO, then you will not need to open the meter can, and you will not need the power company, per se, depending on how your service entrance to your dwelling is run. Here's another case of where a picture is worth ten-thousand words! If this meter can is attached by the older external mounting lugs, and your side of the service entrance exits the meter can from, say the bottom of the meter can, you would only need have your exterior wall panel cut and ready, remove the meter can from the wall an inch or two, remove the old material, slide the new panel behind it, attach the new panel, re-attach the meter can and you should be good to go. ALTHOUGH-I would prefer you contact your power company as to your doing this and ask them for advice. :yes: This would be a good time for the power company to come out and open the meter can, if this has not been done in a long time, to service the connections. I've had them do this around here, and they are glad to work with me on this. One bad connection in the meter can and when you move it- -BOOM! :jester: Good Luck, David


----------

